# Question about deer mount.



## GreatWhite

I would like to start off by saying I am new to the forum and I do not do taxidermy. 
I shot a buck the 1st day of the season ( whitetail in velvet ) I took the cape to a local taxidermy. He called me up today to say the mount was completed and I could pick it up tomorrow. It is being mounted on a pedestal I built. I never had a deer mounted before and don't know what to look for as far as a quality job. Certain things I have noticed about the mount is at the base of the antlers is a little thin ( they just look a little strange to me ). The big concern I have is the Y cut on his head shows "BIG TIME". I understand that being mounted on a pedestal and placed in the corner you will have to look over the top of his head in order to see it but knowing that it is there is some what bothersome to me. I have addressed this with him and he claims the deer still had its summer coat and not long eough or thck enough to do anything with. I was wondering am I just over reacting to this or did I get a shabby job done on my 1st mount. I am not sure he is just feeding me a line of bull or what. I understand without seeing pictures it is hard to say how bad or good it is.

I will post pictures of the mount and concered areas tomorrow when I get it here.
Any input would be appreciated and welcome.
Thank You


----------



## GreatWhite

The Y cut on back of the head. 
One BIG concern for me.


----------



## GreatWhite

The base of the antlers.


----------



## GreatWhite

Another antler and eye picture


----------



## GreatWhite

What the mount look like up close from top view.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

HORRIBLE quality!!!! It is worth maybe $10.


----------



## GreatWhite

Here is a full picture of the mount. As I stated in the earlier post , I do not do taxidery work at all but I do have some concerns about this mount. Did this guy do some shabby work on this deer or did he do the best he could with the fur being as thin as it was. I paid alot of money to get this mounted and wondering if I got my money's worth ...... What a better place to find out then on a forum. I am looking for some input on this ( good or bad ) and look forward to reading what is said. 
:beer:
Thank you.


----------



## wnwtaxidermy

Sorry buddy, that is one of the worst deer mounts i've seen in quite a while. thin summer hair or not there is no excuse for that sewing job along with the other issues present. shoot me an email if you would like to see what a y cut should look like on a short haired whitetail

Justin


----------



## coyote sniper

Nice pedistal/scenary


----------



## spitfire_er

I agree, I have done some taxidermy and I would never make anyone pay for something like that. The front does look good, the eyes are OK, and yeah the base of the antlers have some issues. That Y cut is horrendous! A summer coat is no excues for that. Looks like improper fitting to me. You should barely be able to notice it and if a guy is really good, they can make it dissapear.


----------

